
Just Cause 4: How designers blended crazy tornado and grappling hook physics - pplonski86
https://venturebeat.com/2018/12/02/just-cause-4-how-designers-blended-crazy-tornado-and-grappling-hook-physics/
======
idclip
q2dm6 anyone?

